# Alden Collections



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

So who here has the largest collection of Aldens? Just curious.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Of regular contributors, I would say you do, by far.

following the links,
Allen


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Allen said:


> Of regular contributors, I would say you do, by far.
> 
> following the links,
> Allen


I don't think so. In fact I'm positive someone else has more than me. I'm not being sarcastic either. I only own 16 pairs of Aldens as of 6/2/06.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

563: 2
660: 1
984: 2
663: 1
986: 3

TOTAL: 9

Not even close.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I am mildly embarrassed to reveal my Alden collection is limited to three pair; two chukka boots and one wingtip blutcher (addl. embarrassment...I have no idea what the model numbers are). However, if we want to talk AE collections...........


----------



## Tom Rath (May 31, 2005)

18 pairs for me, 17 of them shell cordovan. 

color 8 longwings - 2 
black longwings - 1
whiskey longwings - 2
BB alden wingtips, 1 color 8, 1 black
leisure handsewn loafers - 1 color 8, 1 cigar, 1 whiskey
color 8 indy boots - thanks tom!
george boots (w buckle) - 1 color 8, 1 black
chukkas - 1 whiskey, 1 color 8, 1 brown suede
high lace boots - 1 black, 1 color 8

on order - 2 pair wingtip boots, color 8 and brown suede. 1 pair indy boots in cigar shell.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

I've got 8, including a rubber sole chucka, it that counts.

Question for LeatherSOUL: I have recently noticed that some online sellers claim to stock certain models in 12.5. Is this a new development, or am I just noticing it? I wish I had known this earlier as I may have been able to get a better fit on a few of my shoes.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

Phil, Very nice collection. Got a problem with tassels?


----------



## Tom Rath (May 31, 2005)

actually, yes, I do have a aesthetic issue with tassels, or at least the last that the tassel loafers are made on. Im a large man, 6 ft, 200 pounds, with a very athletic build. Additionally, all of my trousers are made with 20 inch openings at the hem. Ive found that the dainty and pointy profile of the tassel loafers gets lost under my larger frame and wide pants. I feel the same way about the full strap loafer because of its pointy (relatively) tip. I tend to gravitate toward bulkier shoes, as you can tell by my preference for longwings and boots.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I had a pair of Alden black bluchers I picked up from STP a couple of years ago, one of the very first pairs of 'nice' shoes I ever purchased. I sold them several weeks ago because I really found I had no use for black bluchers. There were also some fit issues. The good news is I sold them for more than I paid.

I have these in my sights, though:


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

LongWing said:


> I've got 8, including a rubber sole chucka, it that counts.
> 
> Question for LeatherSOUL: I have recently noticed that some online sellers claim to stock certain models in 12.5. Is this a new development, or am I just noticing it? I wish I had known this earlier as I may have been able to get a better fit on a few of my shoes.


Are you talking Aldens or other brands in general? I'm assuming you're talking Aldens and if so you are probably just noticing it. A lot of other brands however, such as J&M skip from 12 to 13 as you already know.

***Phil, just received confirmation for the CIGAR INDY BOOTS so I'll make sure to add your size. Anyone else want a pair?


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

LongWing said:


> I've got 8, including a rubber sole chucka, it that counts.
> 
> Question for LeatherSOUL: I have recently noticed that some online sellers claim to stock certain models in 12.5. Is this a new development, or am I just noticing it? I wish I had known this earlier as I may have been able to get a better fit on a few of my shoes.


I found some 12.5 sized shoes on Barrie last, stocked at Shoemart. They are not regularly made by Alden, but can be ordered.

BTW, I have 7 Aldens in my collection.


----------



## gracian (Jan 7, 2006)

I have 8 Aldens. Not even close to you leathersoul. Still have the first pair I bought 10 years ago, black calfskin captoe bluchers.


----------



## undarted (Jul 5, 2005)

LeatherSOUL said:


> ***Phil, just received confirmation for the CIGAR INDY BOOTS so I'll make sure to add your size. Anyone else want a pair?


Alden makes that boot in cigar? How and where and how much?


----------



## Tom Rath (May 31, 2005)

The indy boot in shell is not a stock item, but Tom decided to special order several pairs in color 8 this past summer. He is doing the same now, in cigar. I own the color 8 version, they are amazing.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

LeatherSOUL said:


> I don't think so. In fact I'm positive someone else has more than me. I'm not being sarcastic either. I only own 16 pairs of Aldens as of 6/2/06.


Only 16, the shame:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## JBZ (Mar 28, 2005)

Let's see:

- 1 captoe balmoral - black shell

- 1 captoe balmoral - color 8 shell

- 1 Alden Fan 9 (Alden of Carmel) - color 8 shell

- 1 LHS - black shell (Brooks Bros)

- 1 LHS - color 8 shell (Brooks Bros by way of Shoe Mart seconds)

- 1 LHS - whiskey shell

- 1 LHS - ravello shell

- 1 Venetian moc (Cape Cod Collection) - cognac soft calf

So that's 8, with plans to purchase the Indy Boot during a trip to NYC this summer (the shell cordovan ones look very nice, but I want the original). So I should have 9 by the end of the summer.


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

660 2 pair
986 2 pair
563 2 pair
907 1 pair
974 1 pair

Did Alden make tuxedo lace-ups for BB?

If so 9, if not 8.

I'm a piker compared to many respondees!

ASF


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

All in shell, #8 color:
cap toe blucher
medallion tip blucher (on now)
chukka boot
monk strap
Plain toe blucher
Norwegian (too tight- gave it to my brother- it's now his favorite shoe)

Long wing in black shell

Indy boot

one on order 

How is cigar? I haven't seen one "in real life" and the color looks strange (greeny/brown) to me on my monitor


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

Current BB patent lace up is made in UK (probably by AS), and currently on sale!, BTW. I am not aware that it was made by Alden in recent history, although it may have been the case in the past.



ASF said:


> 660 2 pair
> 986 2 pair
> 563 2 pair
> 907 1 pair
> ...


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

Cigar does not look good (realistic) in pictures, especially on shoemart's site. It does have some green in it, but not as much as pictures show - in some pictures it is almost olive. It is a dark shade of brown, that gets darker with age/wear.



yachtie said:


> How is cigar? I haven't seen one "in real life" and the color looks strange (greeny/brown) to me on my monitor


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm quite the novice here. One pair long wing black shell and one pair #8 cordovan monk straps, both from BB. :icon_pale:


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

hreljan said:


> Current BB patent lace up is made in UK (probably by AS), and currently on sale!, BTW. I am not aware that it was made by Alden in recent history, although it may have been the case in the past.


I bought mine in 1988. Might they be Alden?

Was there an English maker by the name of Allan McIntyre or McIntosh or some other some deriavation of a Scotish name?

ASF


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

LeatherSOUL said:


> So who here has the largest collection of Aldens? Just curious.


Tom-I misspoke when I emailed you earlier. I only have 16 pairs of Aldens. All black calf, and all lace-ups are bluchers.

Bluchers-

971 Straight Tip
957 Medallion Toe
957 Medallion Toe w/out Medallion (special order-basically a cap toe)
967 Wing Tip
415 Plain Toe (Special order calf version of 990 cordovan plain toe)
961 Norwegian Front Blucher
955 Monk Strap (some debate whether this is a blucher but it really is)

Slip-on Dress Shoes-

660 Tassel
611 Kiltie Wing Tip (now discontinued)
551 Long Wing Tassel 
681 Full Strap (Penny Loafer)

Cape Cod Collection-

H474 Beefroll Penny (now discontinued)
H484 Double Kiltie Tassel (now discontinued) (2 pair)
H457 Venetian Mocc (now discontinued)
H944 Mocc Oxford

As I mentioned Tom, I can't wear cordovan and I only buy black so there are several styles I want to get that will be special make up when Alden resumes accepting these orders.

I'll send you my wish list and we'll find a way to get these done. Thanks.

In the meantime I'm sure many board members can put my fledgling collection to shame.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Great to see so many Alden fans! Anyone else?


----------



## cbaer (May 6, 2006)

*I'm a convert!*

I currently only have 1 pair, but as a recent convert from AE (20+ pairs) I can't see that lasting for long. I already have 5-6 pairs in my sights, and find that I am trying to convince myself that I need to update all of my basic styles to Alden Shell Cordovans. My biggest problem is hiding the growing collection from my better half.


----------



## jcbmath (Jan 11, 2006)

I certainly don't have a collection, only 2 pairs, but I'm a huge fan. I have a pair of maybe 8 year old medium to dark brown bal wingtips. Probably my most comfortable shoes. 

I recently bought a pair of dark brown captoe blutches by Alden for BB. Very nice.

Eventually I pick up a pair of cordovan loafers ... only a matter of time.


----------



## Checks (Mar 16, 2005)

First of all, it is totally unjust to tempt us with a mere listing of a 16-pair Alden collection: we need pictures, gentlemen.

As for me, one pair (unTradly black monks), but I have my sights on the split-toe Norgavese style as well.


----------



## CPal (Dec 28, 2003)

Just happened to dig this thread out from the archives. Anyone care to update their totals?

[I just counted and am convinced that I have a problem - 20 pair, 17 shell.]


----------



## cdcro (Jan 23, 2008)

CPal said:


> Just happened to dig this thread out from the archives. Anyone care to update their totals?
> 
> [I just counted and am convinced that I have a problem - 20 pair, 17 shell.]


6 pair, 5 shell, but I've only been at it since december 2008.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Calf:
1 Black PTB
1 Black Cap Toe
2 Black Wingtip Bals

Shell
# 8 Ball Wingtip
# 8 Chukka
Black wingtip

So seven total, but I've only been buying since April! I see no reason for me to go above 10 pairs at this time. I have some fit issues with a number of these shoes, so I'll likely swap them out with better fitting alternates in the next year or so. ​


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm down to zero. Three days after I posted in June 2006 someone broke into our house and stole them all. Since then I only wear Keds CVOs with everything. I don't look as nice but at least I won't worry about coming home to find all my shoes gone again.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Brooksfan said:


> I'm down to zero. Three days after I posted in June 2006 someone broke into our house and stole them all. Since then I only wear Keds CVOs with everything. I don't look as nice but at least I won't worry about coming home to find all my shoes gone again.


Did he steal anything else? That is weird.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Patrick06790 said:


> Did he steal anything else? That is weird.


That has to be one of the strangest theft stories I have ever heard. Apparently there is a very well shod thief out there somewhere.

I only have 3. 405 Indy Boot, Brooks Brothers LHS, Rust Suede Tassel Loafer.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

That has to be a joke.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

2 ptb, whiskey, cigar
1 longwing, black shell 
3 tassels, 1 #8, 2 black shell 
1 chukka, cigar
3 lhs, 1 black shell, 1 #8, 1 whiskey 
You mean to tell me Alden makes shoes that aren't shell?!?


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

OK, I forced myself to count the # of pairs. 'twas a scary exercise.

These are alden pairs I currently have - total of 14. 50% are shell (7/14) 

PTB - 4 (ravello, #8, pebblegran, chromexel)
LWB - 4 (2x#8, cigar, ravello)
NST - 3 (cigar, sand suede, kudu*)
LHS - 1 (#8, worn very little)
Chukka - 1 (tan suede)
wingtip bal - 1 (dark brown suede)

*: kudu pair are from LS. I put them under NST for simplicity.

I have 3 more pair of vintage shells (bought NOS or near NOS) that I really really like - a pair of florsheim LWBs, a pair of AE wingtips, and a pair keith highlander PTBs. There are some more calfskin shoes in my rotation as well. I am waiting to buy the 403 chromexel indys ... and to balance it out, a pair of whiskey captoes *maybe* coming. The balance should be kept, you know for maintaining cosmic peace and order.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Got Shell? said:


> That has to be a joke.


I knew it wasn't anyone from AAAC because everyone on the forum but me hates black shoes and most of you will only buy shell.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Brooksfan said:


> I knew it wasn't anyone from AAAC because everyone on the forum but me hates black shoes and most of you will only buy shell.


Hey, I like black shoes.

I have two pairs of rubber-soled Alden plain-toe bluchers, known only to me as the Addict Pursuit Shoe, purchased from STP some years ago when I was in another line of work.

And I have a pair of shell monks I bought at a church sale for 15 bucks.

And that concludes my Alden experience.

Now for some Keds.

Whoops - forgot a pair of black calf split-toe bluchers


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

1 LHS #8
3 split toe, plaza #8, aberdeen #8, aberdeen cigar
2 ptb, whiskey, cigar
2 full strap #8
1 Indy #8
2 cap-toe boot #8
2 tassel #8
2 chukkas, whiskey, cigar
plus a couple more I can't think of right now


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Brooksfan said:


> I knew it wasn't anyone from AAAC because everyone on the forum but me hates black shoes and most of you will only buy shell.


And let's be honest--an AAAC crook with a thing for Aldens would clean Uncle Mac out first. Your three pairs would probably be way down on the list.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Orgetorix said:


> And let's be honest--an AAAC crook with a thing for Aldens would clean Uncle Mac out first. Your three pairs would probably be way down on the list.


Ah yes, Uncle Mac. A man who has yet to comment on this thread. i would love to know the total of that collection. Cost probably rivals my yearly income.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

Mac won't post on this thread, he has nothing to prove. We all know who has the most Aldens!


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

I currently have 8:
BB #8 LHS
J Crew Alden Indys
Black calf wingtips
#8 wingtips
#8 perf captoes
2 prs black calf captoes
brown Mocc Oxford


----------



## tsaltzma (Jun 3, 2009)

*Newb*

I have but a few, and only one shell. Most of my shoes are AE.

Burgundy shell tassle (Brooks Brothers)
Burgundy tassle
Black norwegian
Black PTB
Black all weather walker


----------



## Lime (Feb 27, 2008)

My Alden collection is as follows:

1 wingtip blucher, calf - black; a true gunboat inherited from my grandfather with a double sole and v-cleat

1 plaza balmoral, patent leather - black; best tuxedo shoe I've owned

1 LHS, shell - whiskey; worn more than any other shoe I own

1 tassel loafer, shell - #8; incredibly versatile

1 medallion cap toe, shell - ravello; the rarest model I have, it was a special make-up for the DC store that was returned and I was lucky enough to snap it up after seeing a post on this forum about it - thanks AAAC!

1 Style Forum boot by Leather Soul, shell - #8; my wife's 40th birthday present to me

2 chukkas, shell - cigar and whiskey; the cigar is sized down, as recommended, but it started out a a bit tight in the heel, while the whiskey has been comfortable from the start and has aged beautifully over the past 2 years


----------



## babycatcher (Apr 6, 2008)

Recently took an inventory because I thought it was wise to take an insurance rider on my wardrobe. I still don't think I come close to Mac, who is too much of a gentleman to say. These are scarily all since 2007 (darn you Ask Andy!)

SHELL:
#8

1. PTB
2. LW
3. Saddle
4. LHS 9.5
5. LHS 9
6. Chukka
7. Cap toe boot. modified
8. Indy
9. PTB boot
10. Wing tip boot
11. NST boot
12. BB wing tip
13. Barrie wing tip bal


Whiskey
1. LHS
2. Chukka
3. PTB
4. NST
5. Wing tip
6. LW


Cigar

1. LHS
2. PTB
3. Wing tip
4. LW

Ravello
1. LHS
2. Wing tip X2 
4. wing tip boot




Black

1. LHS
2. Cap toe boot
3. LW

Other (calf/suede):
1. Suede LW, commando
2. Suede PTB
3. Suede wing tip boot
4. Snuff boot
5. Calf LW, commando
6. Indy
7. unlined chukka

too many.....beware the addiction. I only got it under control because I ran out of room.


----------



## KenCPollock (Dec 20, 2003)

Looking at my old list, I think I have 40

New unworn oxfords-black
1)	Alden 901 Hampton last straight tip bal decorated cap toe (Parisian)
2)	Alden (Brooks) black shell cordovan plain cap toe double sole derby 

New unworn oxfords-brown or cordovan,
3)	Alden (Brooks) shell cordovan cap toe wing double sole derby
4)	Alden 941 Aberdeen last quarter brogue derby cap wing (Spencer’s) 
5)	Alden 950 Barrie last English tan plain toe (Joseph A. Bank) 
6)	Alden 927 Aberdeen last long vamp bal wing (Stockton) 

Loafers-new unworn
7)	Alden 663 Aberdeen last cordo tassel 
8)	Alden dark brown short wing vamp? tassel 

Shell cordovan lace models in use
9)	Alden 994 Barrie last saddle 
10)	Alden 994 Barrie last saddle 
11)	Alden 997 Barrie last saddle ½ cordo/½ cordo grain (Spencer’s)
12)	Alden 995 Barrie last saddle ½ cordo/English tan grain (Stockton’s)
13)	Alden 995 Barrie last saddle ½ cordo/English tan grain 
14)	Alden 99? Arch Street last bal short wing (Spencer’s)
15)	Alden 990 Barrie last shell plain toe (Spencer’s)
16)	Alden (Brooks) shell burgundy cap toe 782 
17)	Alden black cap toe wing -Wright Shoes NYC 

leather sole 
Black
(18) Alden 912 Barrie last U-throat 
(19) Alden 926 Arch Street last Short wing tip (Joseph A. Bank) 
(20) Alden 916 Arch Street Grain short wing (Spencer’s)
(21) Alden 932 Aberdeen last (Brooks) plain toe 
(22) Alden 909 Hampton last medallion tip balmoral cap wing (Joseph A. Bank) 
(23) Alden 971 ?? last Mod heavy cap toe

Brown
(24) Alden 925 Arch Street Short wing tip (Joseph A. Bank)
(25) Alden 910 Barrie last U-throat (Spencer’s)
(26) Alden 925 Arch Street Short wing tip 
(27) Alden 900 Hampton Last straight tip bal decorated cap toe 
(28) Alden 904 Hampton last suede wing tip
(29) Alden ??? last Brooksgate rust decorated cap toe (rubber heel)
(30) Alden 907 Hampton Last straight tip bal plain cap toe 

Rubber or cellular sole oxfords 
31) Alden 945 Barrie Black grain plain toe (resoled cellular)
32) Alden 946 Barrie Black grain plain toe cellular sole (dyed from brown) plain 
toe 
33) Alden 947 Barrie last Brown grain plain toe with combo crepe sole 

Brown loafers 
34)	Alden (Brooks) LHS 986 Van last shell cordovan penny 
35)	Alden (Brooks) LHS 986 Van last shell cordovan penny 
36)	Alden (Brooks) 563 Aberdeen last shell cordovan tassel
37)	Alden 683 Aberdeen last burgundy short vamp tassel (Mauri-NY)
38)	Alden (Brooks) 663 Aberdeen last burgundy tassel 
39)	Alden 560 Aberdeen last brown tassel (Stockton’s)
40)	Alden 610? Aberdeen Last English tan kiltie wing tip


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

........


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

Since I am away from home currently, I cannot give an accurate count but, I just added another pair of LHS in whiskey during this trip to NYC.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

ALDEN!? What a buncha of crud. No square toez, no gloss finishes, no kewl colors! Don't make me LOLZ. Kenneth Cole 4EVERZ.

Kidding! Kidding!

I have a paltry collection of 1 pair (Indys), but will hopefully be adding at least one more pair by month's end (#8 LWBs).


----------



## CactusMark (Feb 14, 2007)

It took about a year, but I was able to get all of the types of Aldens that I really wanted on eBay.

660 - Black Calf Tassel Loafers
984 - Burgundy Calf Leisure Handsewn
663 - Burgundy Calf Tassel Loafers
1260* - Black Calf Balmoral Wingtips

*This is a fairly old pair I believe; the closest pair in production today seems to be the 903.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

As it seems, does my waistline, my collections of Aldens (and AE's) just grows and grows...in spite of my best efforts to reduce all three!  :icon_scratch:


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm up to, I think, six... all in the span of 2 months! It really is an additiction (and great eBay/forum prices, though not all! That is why I need to get more colors, though.)

Shell:
Alden for BB LHS #8
Alden for BB LHS black
Alden 6845 full strap loafers black

Calf:
Alden 906 captoe bal burgundy
Alden 928 wingtip balmoral black
Alden 603 NST tassel loafers black

Looking to get a cigar shell chukka soon, and maybe try to find a whiskey LHS. I'm an 11E if anyone's wondering! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## dukekook (Sep 5, 2008)

I had been feeling guilty about my few (nine) pairs, but I'm over it given the numbers in this thread.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

To help me fall asleep, I began counting Mac's shoes.

I'm sure there are still a few pairs I haven't seen, though.

I'll take check or paypal for the list.

(Kidding)


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

AdamsSutherland said:


> To help me fall asleep, I began counting Mac's shoes.
> 
> I'm sure there are still a few pairs I haven't seen, though.
> 
> ...


If that's the list that covers all the Aldens that Uncle Mac has had over his entire life (not just the current rotation) then I'd definitely like to see that list.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Cardinals5 said:


> If that's the list that covers all the Aldens that Uncle Mac has had over his entire life (not just the current rotation) then I'd definitely like to see that list.


Since 2006ish.


----------



## jmonroestyle (Nov 6, 2006)

My Alden collection numbers in the low 20's. Since I am so limited in my choice of RTW shoes that will fit my flat feet properly (can't wear orthotics) when I finally find a last that will work, I usually buy everything I can find that is made on that last. The Alden Plaza last fits me quite well (and the only other Alden last I can wear is the Copley). Since I already own all the regular stock Alden lace-up calf bluchers made on the Plaza last, the only ones left to buy are the special edition make-ups as they become available. So far, I have been lucky enough to score 13 pairs of special make-up Alden shoes made on the Plaza last. My latest is a pair I designed myself, and is now available for sale.

https://www.alden-of-carmel.com/index.cfm/Shoes-Kudu_Plain_Toe_308.htm

This shoe is named after me, and has my name printed on the Alden box.

Other than this shoe, I haven't found any other Alden shoes that meet my criteria (Plaza last, smooth or textured calf, blucher lace-up) so I haven't bought any others recently. It seems this combination of design elements hasn't been used for anyone's special make-up Aldens (that I am aware of anyway) lately.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Gentlemen

After my diagnosis with altzheimers had to make a drastic change from medical professional. I was sad at what I had . 70 ties mostly marinella, Rubinacci, s Ricci and on My shirts were all high end British, some borelli, brioni, charvet. my shoes the same I gave all shirts, shoes, ties, coats all of it to hood will. I am in my retired mode now . Jeans, flip flops a Lockie camel hair couple hickey Freeman slacks . I want to share with you all I never needed all this crap an am ashamed at what I owned. there is
More to life my friends beyond 16 pair of shoes. I M O 2 pair will do I did this forc25 years of service So I suggest youcall donate all your shoes to the poor!!! Lol have nice day gents joking with you and educating as well Please no spelling remarks Oh I burned 28 pair of Alden shell Corsicans and bought 22 pair of flip-flops!!! to go with my borelli jeans lol


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Thank you, Duke Grad, for the very thoughtful advice regarding the final impact of all this garment/shoe collecting, so many of us seem prone to do. I could really identify with your observation about 'living light' during your 25 years of military service. Soon after I retired, first from the military and then from civil service, I joined AAAC and have been blowing out my closets ever since. Good gosh it's been fun, but there comes a time for sanity to regain a foothold in our lives and we feel compelled to deal with the reality of just "what the hell our heirs are going to do with all this stuff(!) and what will they think of us for having accumulated it all, in the first place?" Thanks again, Jimmy, for inspiring if but a moment of essential self reflection...you remain a very wise man! :thumbs-up:
Eagle (AKA: Chuck)


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Chuck
you have been a gentleman so much here. I appreciatexthis Nice day my friend Jimmy


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Donate your high end goods...and please forward the thrift store location.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Only seven pair of Aldens, but was cleaning out the closet today (about six months into retirement) and realized that I wear them less and less. Now I tend more towards jeans or khakis and an ocbd or Pendelton wool shirt and some great Rancourt camp mocs with mini lug soles that Kyle Rancourt made up for me. Seems that Dukegrad may have the answer. Although I went to NC State--just down the road a bit, and somewhat agricultural, I think we share some ideals about clothing and life. Thanks Dukegrad for some great insights.
Nice Day Jimmy--Tom


----------



## Sree (Jan 1, 2012)

My small collection (wiped, brushed, and tree'd):

1. burnished tan calfskin captoe boot
2. black calfskin perforated captoe
3. color 8 cordovan wingtip


----------



## Serenus (Jun 19, 2009)

Three pairs:
LHS ravello
Captoe blutcher #8
NST cigar

I've got a pair of black monkstraps on order. That's going to be it in cordovan for me. In my line of work I need about 4-5 good pairs of dress shoes. Many of my colleagues just wear broken down sneakers or even worse. I will never understand why one wears sneakers with a "suit".


----------



## dsmivtr (Nov 1, 2011)

Alden Shell
1. Cigar LWB
2. #8 LWB
3. Ravello LWB
4. Black LWB
5. Whiskey LWB (pre-order)
6. Cigar wing tip boot on Plaza (thanks Tom!)
7. #8 plain toe boot
8. Ravello Day Tripper (pre-order)
9. Whiskey wing tip boot on Plaza (per-order Epaulet)
10. #8 wing tip boot
11. #8 NST

Non-shell
12. Brown CXL Indy

Still thinking about a black shell and NTL CXL Indy. Maybe might pick up #8 monkstrap and #8 PTB...

Unfortunately, no loafers or bals for me; I go to the cousins across the pond for those


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

LWB Color 8 Shell
LWB Cigar Shell
LWB Black Shell

NST Color 8 Shell
NST Cigar Shell
NST Black Shell

Chukka Color 8 Shell w/Double Oak Sole
Chukka Cigar Shell w/Double Oak Sole
Chukka Black Shell w/Double Oak Sole

Chukka Color 8 Shell w/Commando Sole
Chukka Brown Calf w/Commando Sole
Chukka Black Calf w/Commando Sole

Indy Kudu w/Vibram Sole


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

Just a few to add to my list:

Brooks unlined LHS in whiskey
Cigar Indy
Plaza #8 Brooks wingtip
#8 NST Barrie


----------

